
Preparing Your Site for the iPad - bengross
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/preparing-your-site-ipad
======
bengross
This article started out as a set of notes for myself, but I ended up finding
so many resources, I thought other people might find it useful, so I wrote it
up. There details and resources on ads, navigation, layout, and user
interaction, and testing.

